# Foal turnout other horses



## Wagtail (1 February 2011)

A livery client of mine will be putting her mare in foal this season and I have a few questions. Despite forty years of working with and caring for horses, including the handling, training and breaking of youngsters from yearlings, I have zero experience with new born foals and up to a year old! Other than seeing a birth and watching mares and foals. 

The mare is currently in a field with three geldings and is the boss. She is also good friends with my mare who is turned out with my gelding. I have another gelding who needs individual turn out. So seven horses in total on seven acres. Currently in three turnout groups. The mare to be put in foal already has a foaling size box with soft stall rubber matting and megazorb bedding. My questions are these:

Must she be changed to straw bedding, and if so, when?
When the foal is born, how long must she and the foal be kept separate from the other horses in her own paddock, if at all?
Which group should she and her foal be turned out with when the time comes? Is she best going back into her established herd, or just in with my mare? Will the other horses try to harm the foal? Even my old mare can be a bit rough at times.


----------



## Spring Feather (1 February 2011)

Wagtail said:



			Must she be changed to straw bedding, and if so, when?
When the foal is born, how long must she and the foal be kept separate from the other horses in her own paddock, if at all?
Which group should she and her foal be turned out with when the time comes? Is she best going back into her established herd, or just in with my mare? Will the other horses try to harm the foal? Even my old mare can be a bit rough at times.
		
Click to expand...

You will want the foal born on straw so change it prior to her foaling.

For my mares it depends on the mare and how protective a mother she is.  One mare is pretty protective so I leave her on her own in a paddock with her foals for 2 or 3 days until I see her going over to the fence to show off her little one to her herd mates.  Once I see her spending time with them that's when I let the others into her paddock (1 at a time).  When they are all back together again and all goes well then I open the gate to let them all out into the big field.  All of the other mares are not greatly protective of their foals so they get to spend the first night with their little ones and then the next day they're turned back out together.

I keep mine in established herds and they are only taken out when they foal, then they go back to their established herd again a day or so later.

I've never had foals injured by any other horses.  The bossy mares are still bossy with the mothers but they let the foals away with everything.

The established herds I have over the years have been mixed genders and single genders and again I've never had any trouble.  I've found that the geldings who share fields with mares and foals are quite wonderful with the little ones and seem much more gentle and doting than some of the other mares.


----------



## vicijp (2 February 2011)

Disinfect and straw down the box at least 2 weeks before foaling.
I tend to turnout mare and foal alone for first 2 weeks, bringing in at night b - this way you can get the most important bit of handling done.
After that they go in with the big herd, the mares always protect the foals if any trouble.
Sure this mare will do the same, especially if its her first.


----------



## Wagtail (2 February 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			You will want the foal born on straw so change it prior to her foaling.

For my mares it depends on the mare and how protective a mother she is.  One mare is pretty protective so I leave her on her own in a paddock with her foals for 2 or 3 days until I see her going over to the fence to show off her little one to her herd mates.  Once I see her spending time with them that's when I let the others into her paddock (1 at a time).  When they are all back together again and all goes well then I open the gate to let them all out into the big field.  All of the other mares are not greatly protective of their foals so they get to spend the first night with their little ones and then the next day they're turned back out together.

I keep mine in established herds and they are only taken out when they foal, then they go back to their established herd again a day or so later.

I've never had foals injured by any other horses.  The bossy mares are still bossy with the mothers but they let the foals away with everything.

The established herds I have over the years have been mixed genders and single genders and again I've never had any trouble.  I've found that the geldings who share fields with mares and foals are quite wonderful with the little ones and seem much more gentle and doting than some of the other mares.
		
Click to expand...

That is excellent advice, thank you! I was abit worried about the geldings but yor method of putting them next to one another and letting them in one by one seems like a good way to go.


----------



## Wagtail (2 February 2011)

vicijp said:



			Disinfect and straw down the box at least 2 weeks before foaling.
I tend to turnout mare and foal alone for first 2 weeks, bringing in at night b - this way you can get the most important bit of handling done.
After that they go in with the big herd, the mares always protect the foals if any trouble.
Sure this mare will do the same, especially if its her first.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. That has been very helpful for me.


----------



## Tempi (2 February 2011)

My mare is having her second foal due mid April, the yard i am on is also relatively un experienced with foals.  My mare is being swapped on to a straw bed in the next few weeks to allow a lot of time before foaling in case she foals early etc.  She was until a week ago out with 3 other mares but now she has a section of the paddock fenced off to herself as she prefers to be on her own coming up to foaling and she tends to get a bit grumpy with the others.  

She will foal down at the yard and stay there for about 6weeks and live out (weather permitting) with foal during this time.  After that she is going to stud and will be out in a herd of other mares and foals.  I find this much easier for weaning and it also allows the foal to play with other foals etc.  I wouldnt want to keep a mare and foal on their own with no other foals to play with, at that age they need other youngsters around them and it also gives the mare a break too!


----------



## milo'n'molly (2 February 2011)

I used to turn my geldings (2 17hh warmbloods) out in a massive field down the road as i had limmited grazing. In  the field there were about 15-20 mares and youngsters and the mares foaled outside in the herd every year. My geldings never bothered the foals, infact a friend took a photo of one of my geldings greeting a newborn foal whilst it was still wet.
They also enjoyed playing with the foals and were very gentle with them


----------



## lindsayH (2 February 2011)

I agree with Tempi, I think it's really important that foals have company their own age. My mare and foal also went to stud at 6 weeks old and I love to watch the gang of babies chasing each other all over the place. There is always one mare keeping an eye on them while the others get some much deserved peace and quiet!


----------



## Wagtail (2 February 2011)

Thanks everyone. I might suggest she sends the foal to the stud after it's weaned then. The mare does not settle well in strange places. My own mare was home bred as was her full sibling brother. They stayed at home and didn't have any foals of the same age to play with. They are both very lovely horses with humans and other horses. I will mention the foal play to my client though, as maybe it would be best to send the mare to the stud for the birth and up until weaning. I will miss them though! 

Thanks so much for all your help. I am glad I asked.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (3 February 2011)

Re turnout.
I would be very careful, my big lad had a lovely weanling turned out with him (normally he is excellent with youngsters and often play uncle to them, has brought on and taught a group of 4 their manners this year and last) However, when this particular weanling was turned out with him he knocked it over and pawed it. No real damage done but why he did I don't know, now he is watched very carefully when he had the babies in with him at first, he has never done it again and is very tolerant of them and their antics.

FDC


----------



## GinnieRedwings (3 February 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			You will want the foal born on straw so change it prior to her foaling.

For my mares it depends on the mare and how protective a mother she is.  One mare is pretty protective so I leave her on her own in a paddock with her foals for 2 or 3 days until I see her going over to the fence to show off her little one to her herd mates.  Once I see her spending time with them that's when I let the others into her paddock (1 at a time).  When they are all back together again and all goes well then I open the gate to let them all out into the big field.  All of the other mares are not greatly protective of their foals so they get to spend the first night with their little ones and then the next day they're turned back out together.

I keep mine in established herds and they are only taken out when they foal, then they go back to their established herd again a day or so later.

I've never had foals injured by any other horses.  The bossy mares are still bossy with the mothers but they let the foals away with everything.

The established herds I have over the years have been mixed genders and single genders and again I've never had any trouble.  I've found that the geldings who share fields with mares and foals are quite wonderful with the little ones and seem much more gentle and doting than some of the other mares.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that 100% - that would be ideal. Due to my situation, my "herds" tend more to be 2-3 horses together and be more "fluid", though they all know each other well and can be turned out with any of the others.

About babies needing company their own age, I don't necessarily think that is the case. I only ever have 1, sometimes 2 foals at once and would not want anyone else to do the early handling, so would never send them away to stud or anywhere else. I happen to have a youngster this year, but she isn't very playful, so not much stimulation for the foal on that front. I have a small Welsh pony, who is 13, but very playful and enjoys playing "wild stallions" (involves lots of rearing, biting manes, chasing and general rough and tumble) with the foal. 

Older horses, with their different personalities, teach different things to babies. I believe that they are better taught about life in a mixed herd than in a group of their peers.


----------



## Amymay (3 February 2011)

Which group should she and her foal be turned out with when the time comes?
		
Click to expand...

Neither.  The mare will ultimately want company - but probably not for several days.  And then it needs to be another mare who you trust completely, and is importatly a good friend of the other mare.

Your friend is better off having the mare and foal at a yard that caters for youngstock - rather than you trying to accomodate her (however kindly it's meant).  The risks otherwise to the foal are simply too great.


----------



## maginn (3 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Older horses, with their different personalities, teach different things to babies. I believe that they are better taught about life in a mixed herd than in a group of their peers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack but I am interested in this thread, as I am wondering what to do about my own foal due in April.  I am on a livery yard and there are no other mares & foals. 

Originally I was intending to keep the mare (Polly) & foal separate, but if it were possible I would prefer her to have some grown up company as she gets a bit lonely if she is on her own with just the foal (I did it this way with her last one) and if the foal is used to the other horses it would make weaning easier, as that is another issue. 

I did have plans to take both of them to a friends yard at weaning time, as we were both breeding, but sadly her mare has slipped the foal, so now I have to think of another plan. 

It would be far easier (& less stressful for the foal I would imagine) to take Polly away & leave the foal were he/she is if the foal has been integrated withn the group ?  She is out with one other mare & one gelding, but she is the lowest in the pecking order, being the youngest.  Is that an issue ? 

She was not overly protective of her last foal especially after a few weeks.  The gelding has back shoes on but nether of them is nasty they just keep her in her place (mostly face pulling etc !) there is never any serious trouble, kicks etc as they are very settled in their group.

What would you do in this situation ?
Thanks


----------



## PennyJ (6 February 2011)

I do hope this isn't a silly question, but I have a mare/gelding very strong pair bond (completely devoted to each other) who have shared a field for 4 years.  Mare has foal due in April, I have been thinking split the two of them up, but keep them side by side.  However, if this all goes wrong and either one of them completely stresses about not being together in the same field, would I be being completely stupid to even think about putting them back in together with the foal?  I've seen him with another foal in the stable next to him, he was interested, but not overly bothered about it.  The main reason for asking this question is that he is shod all round.  I have no reason to think he might take against this foal, if anything, he is more likely to think it is "his" baby.  Might it be a possibility.  Some of the answers above have given me great hope I might be able to keep them together.

Oh, this is mare's second foal, but the first one she will have had with us.


----------



## Clodagh (6 February 2011)

I have only bred one foal but I have never, and would never, turn him out with anything with hinds on. Foals are complete pests and many a long suffering horse would have enough and belt them one. Without shoes they can learn manners without being killed, IMO.


----------



## Allover (6 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			About babies needing company their own age, I don't necessarily think that is the case. I only ever have 1, sometimes 2 foals at once and would not want anyone else to do the early handling, so would never send them away to stud or anywhere else. I happen to have a youngster this year, but she isn't very playful, so not much stimulation for the foal on that front. I have a small Welsh pony, who is 13, but very playful and enjoys playing "wild stallions" (involves lots of rearing, biting manes, chasing and general rough and tumble) with the foal. 

Older horses, with their different personalities, teach different things to babies. I believe that they are better taught about life in a mixed herd than in a group of their peers.
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree with this one, as well as it being better for the foal to have company its own age to muck about with you have less risk of injury occuring from another foal than from an older horse, the mares are often far more relaxed about the whole affair and it also makes it for a far more pleasant weaning process for all parties if they are out in a herd enviroment where the foal virtually weans itself.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 February 2011)

maginn said:



			It would be far easier (& less stressful for the foal I would imagine) to take Polly away & leave the foal were he/she is if the foal has been integrated withn the group ?  She is out with one other mare & one gelding, but she is the lowest in the pecking order, being the youngest.  Is that an issue ?
		
Click to expand...

No it shouldn't be an issue.  The others will treat the foal differently from the way they treat the dam and the dam will protect the foal.  Yes it will be far less stressful for the foal to be left with the horses he/she has known all his/her life.




			She was not overly protective of her last foal especially after a few weeks.  The gelding has back shoes on but nether of them is nasty they just keep her in her place (mostly face pulling etc !) there is never any serious trouble, kicks etc as they are very settled in their group.

What would you do in this situation ?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I would ask the owner of the horse with back shoes on if they would mind having them taken off while the foal is in there.  It would only be for a few months.  I personally would never keep a foal in a field where any of the horses have back shoes on.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 February 2011)

PennyJ said:



			I do hope this isn't a silly question, but I have a mare/gelding very strong pair bond (completely devoted to each other) who have shared a field for 4 years.  Mare has foal due in April, I have been thinking split the two of them up, but keep them side by side.  However, if this all goes wrong and either one of them completely stresses about not being together in the same field, would I be being completely stupid to even think about putting them back in together with the foal?  I've seen him with another foal in the stable next to him, he was interested, but not overly bothered about it.  The main reason for asking this question is that he is shod all round.  I have no reason to think he might take against this foal, if anything, he is more likely to think it is "his" baby.  Might it be a possibility.  Some of the answers above have given me great hope I might be able to keep them together.

Oh, this is mare's second foal, but the first one she will have had with us.
		
Click to expand...

I think they should be absolutely fine all in together.  I would ask to have the back shoes taken off the gelding.  I don't think the gelding will think the foal is his but he should accept the foal in an uncle sort of way.  Although this is not a situation I am in now as I have many broodmares so they all live together, I do think good geldings are the best with youngstock.  They usually far more tolerant with foals than other mares.  I find geldings will take time to play with the youngstock whereas other mares don't tend to.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 February 2011)

Allover said:



			I have to disagree with this one, as well as it being better for the foal to have company its own age to muck about with you have less risk of injury occuring from another foal than from an older horse, the mares are often far more relaxed about the whole affair and it also makes it for a far more pleasant weaning process for all parties if they are out in a herd enviroment where the foal virtually weans itself.
		
Click to expand...

I am on the fence on this one.  I like having foals together as it's nice to see them playing, however I have experience of both situations as I have occasionally kept one single foal some years whilst the other foals are sold and leave shortly after weaning.  What I have found is this, the single foal is a far easier foal and is generally better behaved when being handled.  Single foals still play with the other older horses but I find the older horses are much more careful and do not get the foal into any pickles, whereas when you have lots of youngstock together, they often do as the older horses tend to ignore them more often.  I think there are pros and cons with either way but on the whole single foals maybe do slightly better from the human handling perspective.  Foals don't think what might have been, or what used to be, they just accept what is now.


----------



## Wagtail (10 February 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think the owner of the mare wants to keep the foal here the whole time, even though I pointed out that it would be cheaper to send it to the stud, as she is keen to do all the early handling herself. My own mare was an only foal and she is the most loving and affectionate horse you could wish for, though she was spoilt and has some bad manners that I have never been able to train out of her. I would love to see the foal play with other foals, but at the same time, it would be nice to be in full control of its upbringing.


----------



## Laura0890 (27 June 2018)

Hi PennyJ

I realise this is a very old thread, I was just curious as to how this worked out for you? I've got a similar situation with my mare and gelding; they were totally in love with each other and I separated them a couple of weeks prior to foaling. Foal is now 3 weeks old, and now lives out day and night with mum (first 2 weeks they came into a box at night). I showed up at the stables the other morning and my gelding had jumped the fence to be in with the mare and foal and they seemed to be all standing together like a happy family! I got scared and took my gelding out straight away, but am now wondering if perhaps they can all be in together. Would be really interested to know how this worked out for you!


----------



## Laura0890 (27 June 2018)

PennyJ said:



			I do hope this isn't a silly question, but I have a mare/gelding very strong pair bond (completely devoted to each other) who have shared a field for 4 years.  Mare has foal due in April, I have been thinking split the two of them up, but keep them side by side.  However, if this all goes wrong and either one of them completely stresses about not being together in the same field, would I be being completely stupid to even think about putting them back in together with the foal?  I've seen him with another foal in the stable next to him, he was interested, but not overly bothered about it.  The main reason for asking this question is that he is shod all round.  I have no reason to think he might take against this foal, if anything, he is more likely to think it is "his" baby.  Might it be a possibility.  Some of the answers above have given me great hope I might be able to keep them together.

Oh, this is mare's second foal, but the first one she will have had with us.
		
Click to expand...

Hi PennyJ

I realise this is a very old thread, I was just curious as to how this worked out for you? I've got a similar situation with my mare and gelding; they were totally in love with each other and I separated them a couple of weeks prior to foaling. Foal is now 3 weeks old, and now lives out day and night with mum (first 2 weeks they came into a box at night). I showed up at the stables the other morning and my gelding had jumped the fence to be in with the mare and foal and they seemed to be all standing together like a happy family! I got scared and took my gelding out straight away, but am now wondering if perhaps they can all be in together. Would be really interested to know how this worked out for you!


----------

